# Help with Diesel



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a Bachmann DD40AX today and it's newer run with DCC. Guy sold it to me for $15. No box and missing handrail. Not bad. Put it on track and only lighted up. No movement. Dealer stated it's been like that since he got it in a deal. What should I do? I do propose a send back to Bachmann for repairs. Somebody said it won't run on DC but I call BS on that because I have HO DCC equipped Bachmann SD40-2 that runs on DC.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have several old dc locos that when I put them on my dcc track, all they do is light up. Could this be the same thing?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What decoder? Is it a flip flop like atlas master series with those lenz decoders?

Does your system read the decoder?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

No NO. Not using anything DCC here! It has the Bachmann factory decoder and WILL NOT RUN ON DC!!! Not using any DCC in this equation.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

By the sounds of it, it appears your decoder is bad. Either that, or the problem is somewhere else. Possible problems could also be a burned out motor, or a damaged solder connection in a wire somewhere, or a gear that is cracked, or very dirty wheels and pickups.


----------

